# [VZW] i535VRALG7 software?



## rokstarr (Apr 9, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone has this software for the vzw sIII? It just got approved by vzw as the next official software that fixes a bunch of bugs including the "no Sim" error intermittently. The new software is scheduled for push mid September... however last time I looked, it was on hold for some reason. Usually the Dev community gets leaks before the official push... has anyone heard or got anything?


----------

